# Жизнь после удаления грыжи, реабилитация



## Natashka (25 Фев 2009)

Добрый день всем! И не болейте. Хочу поделиться своей историей. Надеюсь, что кому-нибудь пригодится. Мне 30 лет, 168, 54. Два года назад после подъема тяжести меня скрутило на 2 недели. Невропатолог в поликлинике сказал, что стареют кости) После этого начались рецедивы, чем дальше, тем чаще. Около года назад МРТ показало грыжу. Дошло до того, что последние 2 месяца я уже практически не ходила. Обезболивающие препараты перестали помогать, забрали на скорой в неврологию. У меня к этому времени был уже хорошо выраженный сколиоз, утеряны частично рефлексы и атрофированы мышцы левой ноги, которая к тому же начала усыхать. На операцию я пошла с диагнозом: стеноз спинно-мозгового канала, секвестрированная левосторонняя латерально-фораминальная грыжа диска L5-S1 со стойким болевым синдромом. Я попала в руки Бога-врача! Операция называлась: Эндоскопическое удаление грыжи МПД L5-S1, декомпрессия корешка и дурального мешка. Операция длилась 1,5 часа. Наркоз общий. Проснулась другим человеком! Врач поднял меня через 20 часов. Я обошлась без обезболивающих. Швы сняли на 8-е сутки, на 9-е выписали. И вот теперь я живу! Я хожу! И уже после трех недель я начала присаживаться. Конечно, есть еще остаточная боль, ноет нерв, дорожка по задней части ноги, особенно после долгой ходьбы, но это уже пустяки. 
Врач сказал, что одним из самых важных является реабилитация после операции, сейчас я делаю через день э/форез, в/м лидаза 64ед. Также приступаю к плаванию, солярий, отжимания по-немногу. Плюс лазер, подводная гимнастика и растяжка. ЛФК доктор запретил на ближайшие месяца 2-3. Вторую беременность могу планировать через год и только кесарево. Надеюсь, что эта информация поможет кому-либо принять решение, задавайте вопросы! Уважаемые врачи, спасибо вам огромное, что вы поднимаете людей на ноги!


----------



## горец (17 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Жизнь после удаления грыжи, реабилитация*

здравствуйте- скажите пожалуйста- через какое время вы после операции приступили активной реабилитации


----------



## Е л е н а (21 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Жизнь после удаления грыжи, реабилитация*

Здравствуйте Наташка! Что нет от вас ни каких известий о здоровье, Как настороение, здоровье? Если есть настроение - напишите.


----------

